# Selling 22" Giovanna Dalar Wheels and Tires



## tslack04 (Apr 24, 2007)

These wheels are BRAND NEW! I bought them 6 weeks ago and put them on my 2004 745Li. My wife took the car out Saturday night and hit a pot hole and bent one of the wheels. She does not want the wheels on the car anymore. So, I am selling 3 brand new wheels with 4 brand new tires. The wheels look sick on the car. I do not want to sell them, but my wife will probably continue to bend them. I am looking to get $3000 for the 3 good wheels and the 4 tires. You can buy one new rim and have a great set of wheels and tires. They are 6 weeks old. You can contact me at [email protected]. I am located in North Plainfield, NJ 07060.


----------

